# Logan County WV, Female GSD #143...In dire need of help.



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

If ever dogs needed help they do in Logan County WV. I couldn't find their actual 'shelter' listing on Petfinder.. maybe they don't have one, I don't know. But here is the Facebook page information related to the Logan Co. 'shelter' maintained by a group of volunteers in that area who help the shelter dogs. It's a very rural, economically challenged area and dogs ending up in the 'shelter' are at very high risk of being pts. I am at least a hundred miles from this shelter. But there are volunteers in the area willing to help... 

This is a page ran by the volunteers from the S.A.F.E. Association. This is a page to share the information about the Logan WV Animals. For more information about the animals please call us at 304-945-7827 or email us at [email protected]
*Description*
WEST VIRGINIA

Adoption fees are: $10 for adult dogs and $5 for puppies plus $3 tax fee, and a $50.00 deposit which is refunded when the pound receives confirmation that the animal has been spayed or neutered. 
*General Information*
A page ran by volunteers to help animals in a high kill shelter in Logan, WV get a second chance.

We do not know Up to Date info on the dogs posts - please call the shelter for info.

If you do not receive an answer to your question on this page please email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## HillaryCarolCrockettCher (Sep 24, 2012)

**

$10 adoption fee? How sad


----------

